# Is my dog too small to breed?



## LolaBaby102410 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have done some research online and I have found mixed answers. I have an adorable yorkie/teacup poodle mix, Lola, she will be three years old this July and weighs about five pounds. I have been thinking about breeding her, but I am afraid for her safety. I couldn't live with myself if anything happened to her. Has anyone bred a dog this small? Was it safe? Should I breed her?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would you want to breed a mixed breed? With the "rescue a pet, save a life" sig, one would think that you wouldn't want to add to the number of mixed breeds out there competing for a home. There are, of course, extra risks in breeding very small dogs. If you don't that you can risk her, you'd be be better off having her spayed and just enjoy her companionship.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

If you want an honest opinion, it's not safe nor necessary for a dog of that size to breed. The smaller a dog is, generally the more complications during the birthing process. A dog that size may need a c-section. You need to ask yourself, why do I want to breed her? Dogs do not want to get pregnant, they are simply driven to breed because of over-powering hormones that cause them discomfort if they don't breed. They aren't like humans, they don't all 'want children' at some point. That's not important to them. Frankly, there are already too many puppies and dogs in this country that are being put to sleep every day because there aren't enough homes to go around, so why put more puppies into the mix?
The healthiest, kindest, and morally best thing to do is to never breed your pup, and get her spayed to prevent uncomfortable heat cycles and help prevent certain illnesses and cancers that come with un-spayed females. It's your choice, of course, but like I said... Unless you're wanting to make money off of the puppies, (which is definitely the worst reason to breed) I don't see a good reason to breed your dog and put her in danger like that. :3


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not necessarily against mixed breed breeding, providing it's done responsibly, BUT: 

Have you performed all necessary genetic health tests (NOT a vet check up) to ensure that your dog is free of all potential hereditary diseases in both breeds that she is mixed with? Do you have money set aside in case a c-section is required (not uncommon in small breeds)? Are you prepared to provide a minimum 3 year written health guarantee to your puppy's new owners, and are you prepared to take any and all of them back at any time if their owners can no longer care for them? 

If you can not answer yes to each and every one of these questions, than no, you should not be breeding your pup, regardless of her size. Please get your little girl spayed.


----------



## ManyRoses (May 28, 2012)

Why do you want to breed? Honestly, I would discourage ANYONE from breeding unless they are seriously taking it on as a career - and then only as a truly responsible breeder....and frankly, I still don't see the need for any more breeders in the world right now!!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My, that's an odd signature for someone who wants to breed.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

LolaBaby102410 said:


> I have done some research online and I have found mixed answers. I have an adorable yorkie/teacup poodle mix, Lola, she will be three years old this July and weighs about five pounds. I have been thinking about breeding her, but I am afraid for her safety. *I couldn't live with myself if anything happened to her.* Has anyone bred a dog this small? Was it safe? Should I breed her?


Pregnancy is dangerous. Emergencies happen, expensive medical intervention is required and there is no guarantee you'll leave the vets office with mom or pups.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

One of my dogs came from a litter who's mom died from complications when they were three weeks old. She had a uterine tear, and continued to bleed. After a.vet check, who wasn't concerned, she went downhill fast. They couldn't save her even with surgery and transfusions. This was a 60 lb dog. 

There can be many complications with breeding, pregnancy, and delivery. Even if you were producing top working dogs that are saving lives, world champion show dogs, or service dogs making everyday life possible for disabled people, you still have to weigh the risks when breeding.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

For the sake of your bitch, the dog population and your bitches phantom puppies, please do not breed her. Not only is it not safe, it's irresponsible. 

You have a mixed breed dog that I assume is not competing in any sort of sport, and therefore has no other purpose other than being a pet. Breeding her wouldn't prove anything, it would not be bettering a breed. It would be irresponsibly bringing more dogs into a world that's already full of them. She is not going to miss not having puppies. 
Do as your signature says if you want more dogs; Rescue a Pet, Save a Life


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Dont do it 
spay her


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

There are a plenty of reasons not to breed her -- but since your primary concern is something happening to your dog, then yes, she could die if you breed her. If you aren't willing to take that risk, then don't breed her. 

Also, your signature is hypocritical.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> For the sake of your bitch, the dog population and your bitches phantom puppies, please do not breed her. Not only is it not safe, it's irresponsible.
> 
> You have a mixed breed dog that I assume is not competing in any sort of sport, and therefore has no other purpose other than being a pet. Breeding her wouldn't prove anything, it would not be bettering a breed. It would be irresponsibly bringing more dogs into a world that's already full of them. She is not going to miss not having puppies.
> Do as your signature says if you want more dogs; Rescue a Pet, Save a Life


Why would you assume a mixed breed is not competing in any sort of sport?? Many do these days. I probably am a bit of a heretic in that I don't think competing in some general sports (obedience, agility, rally, etc) is a proof of breedworthiness. I think actual working trials - and to some extent, conformation, may be. But are not the only considerations - health and temperament are equally important.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Why would you assume a mixed breed is not competing in any sort of sport??


I assumed this particular dog isn't. I know very well that mixed breeds hold their own, and even excel, above purebred dogs in sports and work.
And if the dog is actually participating in something, and titled in it, then I am by all means open to correction on that.

~~~
Correction, they CAN, SOMETIMES, excel above INDIVIDUAL purebred dogs in sports and work.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> Why would you assume a mixed breed is not competing in any sort of sport?? Many do these days. I probably am a bit of a heretic in that I don't think competing in some general sports (obedience, agility, rally, etc) is a proof of breedworthiness. I think actual working trials - and to some extent, conformation, may be. But are not the only considerations - health and temperament are equally important.


You don't often see 5 lb dogs participating in sports. I suppose it's possible, but it's unlikely.

I don't think general sports prove breedworthiness, either. I do think herding dogs should have to prove they can herd and GSDs should have to do Schutzhund (Schutzhund was designed in the first place to see which GSDs were to be bred), but I think conformation is important, as well. Standards must be upheld, and for dogs, physical appearance is part of what differentiates breeds.

All of which is neither here nor there, since this dog is a teacup mixed breed and has no business being bred no matter what she excels at.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> I assumed this particular dog isn't. I know very well that mixed breeds hold their own, and even excel, above purebred dogs in sports and work.
> at.


sometimes . . . and at some sports. Still, if I'm looking for a performance dog it will probably be purebred (snob, I know)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> You don't often see 5 lb dogs participating in sports. I suppose it's possible, but it's unlikely.
> 
> .


I've known numerous people who have done obedience with Paps, Poms, Maltese, Yorkies and Chihuahuas. I have one friend who has done very well in Freestyle with her Papillions. I've seen agility dogs so tiny that they have to balance themselves at the very edge of the teeter to make it go down (and of course, there's even "Teacup Agility" now)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> sometimes . . . and at some sports. Still, if I'm looking for a performance dog it will probably be purebred (snob, I know)


So, first you say I'm assuming no mixed breed can do sports, then you go back and be snide about the fact that they can?  Alrighty.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> I've known numerous people who have done obedience with Paps, Poms, Maltese, Yorkies and Chihuahuas. I have one friend who has done very well in Freestyle with her Papillions. I've seen agility dogs so tiny that they have to balance themselves at the very edge of the teeter to make it go down (and of course, there's even "Teacup Agility" now)


Okay, I really want to see that. Around here, there's nothing like that.

Man, I live in a sucky place. We don't even have lure coursing.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

You're posting in the "first time dog owner" forum asking about breeding your 5-lb pup? I'm really hoping you posted this in the wrong place... Regardless of the breed or the size, I don't think first-time dog owners have any business breeding their dogs... especially not if the only thing you've done is "research on the internet." There are a lot of aspects of being a responsible breeder. For the love of all that is good in the world, get her spayed.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> So, first you say I'm assuming no mixed breed can do sports, then you go back and be snide about the fact that they can?  Alrighty.


no, only about blanket comments that they are better at them than purebreds.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I never said that. 
It's an individual dog thing. I don't see why a dog would excel at something like agility, or flyball or some other backyard sport just because it's purebred.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

You wrote: 


HollowHeaven said:


> I know very well that mixed breeds hold their own, and even excel, above purebred dogs in sports and work.
> .


Sounds like a blanket statement to me. Does not say "sometimes". A dog will not excel simply because they are purebred. However, if they come from a line of purebred dogs who are successful in certain pursuits, your chances for trainability for that sport are enhanced. Especially if they come from dogs who are bred for specialized work (herding, hunting, schutzhund, etc.)


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

youre really going to nitpick because it didnt say "sometimes"? i knew exactly what she meant from the beginning....


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow. Lol. It's any little thing isn't it. 
This 'argument' is a waste of time.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

GreatDaneMom said:


> youre really going to nitpick because it didnt say "sometimes"? i knew exactly what she meant from the beginning....


I agree. You're assuming that she meant "always" which she also didn't say.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pretty sure you're the only one that read it that way, Pawz. I didn't read it the way you did, and apparently neither did several others


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Amaryllis said:


> You don't often see 5 lb dogs participating in sports. I suppose it's possible, but it's unlikely.


Papillons are one of the top agility breeds and aren't usually all that much bigger than 5 lbs.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Pretty sure you're the only one that read it that way, Pawz. I didn't read it the way you did, and apparently neither did several others


Shrug, I just get really tired of the "mixed is better" stuff.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Shrug, I just get really tired of the "mixed is better" stuff.


Nobody said that. Lol.
First you defended them, then got mad when the notion of their ability was brought up.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Nobody said that. Lol.
> First you defended them, then got mad when the notion of their ability was brought up.


No. I didn't "get mad". I had a different opinion. You seem to be the one who is getting angry and defensive. I didn't defend them, just pointed out that some *do* compete in sports. But in general, I don't think they "excel" at sports. If you look at the top dogs in most dog sports the great majority of them are purebreds. Even in non-AKC venues where mixed breeds have been allowed to compete for many years.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> No. I didn't "get mad". I had a different opinion. You seem to be the one who is getting angry and defensive. I didn't defend them, just pointed out that some *do* compete in sports. But in general, I don't think they "excel" at sports. If you look at the top dogs in most dog sports the great majority of them are purebreds. Even in non-AKC venues where mixed breeds have been allowed to compete for many years.



Most sports dogs are border collies and herding breeds. That doesn't mean no other individual dog excels - be if of another breed, or a mutt.

And yes, you are most definitely defensive when you take someone pointing out that mutts can excel at sports to mean that they're better than purebreds.

AND THE ONLY DOG I OWN IS A PUREBRED. Who does not excel at anything except, since retirement from the show-ring, sleeping. 

No one is insulting purebreds, but come on, seriously? That whole 'border-jack' craze for flyball wasn't because mutts don't excel at sports.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Most sports dogs are border collies and herding breeds. That doesn't mean no other individual dog excels - be if of another breed, or a mutt.
> 
> And yes, you are most definitely defensive when you take someone pointing out that mutts can excel at sports to mean that they're better than purebreds.
> 
> ...


I never said individual dogs can't excel (but that wasn't how it was phrased) As to being defensive, well, I'm not the person who called someone else "snide" for simply saying they prefer to select purebreds for sports.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Pretty sure you're the only one that read it that way, Pawz. I didn't read it the way you did, and apparently neither did several others


That's really cool that you can intuit how everyone on a large forum reads a specific post.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Pretty sure you're the only one that read it that way, Pawz. I didn't read it the way you did, and apparently neither did several others


I read it the way Pawz did. Just sayin'. 



> I know very well that mixed breeds hold their own, and even excel, above purebred dogs in sports and work.


There is no "can excel" above, no "may excel" above or any "sometimes excel" above, the poster said "they excel" by adding words like 'sometimes' you change the whole meaning of the post. 

In a public forum people get 'yelled' at all the time for assuming meanings of posts, yet here Pawz is getting in trouble because they didn't assume that 'sometimes' was in the sentence? Damned if you do, damned if you don't I suppose.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, since it seems more people than you'd think don't have to ability to use common sense to find the meaning in something, I've edited my post. Hopefully now there won't be anymore confusion about what I clearly meant.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Even if you had a pedigreed purebred dog, if this were your first dog, i would still say spay her. Do not breed if you do not have any experience or knowledge on ALL the info you need to become a responsible breeder, only breeding to better the breeds lines.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> Why would you want to breed a mixed breed? With the "rescue a pet, save a life" sig, one would think that you wouldn't want to add to the number of mixed breeds out there competing for a home. There are, of course, extra risks in breeding very small dogs. If you don't that you can risk her, you'd be be better off having her spayed and just enjoy her companionship.


Mmmm, I thought the exact same thing *like*.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> no, only about blanket comments that they are better at them than purebreds.


I have seen a lot of mutts that can beat the crap out of purebreds at agility sorry to say even some purebreds can best the crap out of other purebreds in dog sports, example: my ACDs can here circles around your Aussies id be willing to bet . They get up at the crack of dawn & work all day beside me, most Aussies that I have met don't even have any herding instincts left to livestock anymore ..... Not nitpicking, just saying.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I'll challenge my malinois against any breed or mix.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

DO NOT BREED YOUR DOG. Small, medium or large you as a pet owner and one who declares to rescue and save a life, should not breed. If you do, the puppies are going to be the ones who will need to be rescued and saved. I hope your motive behind wanting to breed is not money. A good, responsible breeder does not profit from breeding. The 'profit' comes from knowing that the health testing and their efforts have contributed to the betterment of.the breed. I love dogs, purebred or mutt, but I hate seeing unwanted dogs in cages waiting to be euthanized. Not to mention the health risks to your dog and who knows what congenital conditional she may pass onto her pups. Help save a life not condemn it to a cage.


----------



## Chloes and Brodys mom (Dec 13, 2020)

I have two beautiful teacup yorkie s (yes I know teacup isn’t an actual size) but they are 3pounds Chloe and 5 pounds Brody. They are both phenomenally pedigreed and would be a perfect breeding pair, but they are both fixed! My baby girl is far too small too be bred and my baby girl! She is my baby. I would never ever jeopardize her health for a puppy from her. She’s my heart just as my baby boy is. I would love love love to have babies from them, but they are here for me to love. They aren’t to be bred for money. I want them safe, happy, and healthy! That’s all that matters. Please be responsible with your babies. You want to keep them safe don’t risk breeding them. Live and cherish them. Please


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I appreciate your input, @Chloes and Brodys mom! I am closing this thread, because it's eight years old and the original poster hasn't been around since, but feel free to post a new thread to share your babies!


----------

